# Weight loss advice!



## Nyrotic (Oct 8, 2007)

I need advice peoples. My girlfriend is feeling very insecure about her body. Simply put, she feels overweight. I was wondering what sort of exercises or lifestyle changes can she do to help her take off some pounds? There's a catch, however: She cannot leave her house. She lives in a rather troublesome neiborhood, the likes of which I am not comfortable with her walking around alone. That basically rules out anything like running or jogging.

Please, any advice will help.

-Nyro


----------



## tahuti (Oct 9, 2007)

1) Diet advice is no soda drinks, processed foods.

2) If she is not getting enough movement during day, and not into martial arts, why you both don't enroll in dancing classes (at least twice a week)

3) Inexpensive equipment, jumping rope and resistance bands

4) Adjust exercises to match ability, like 15min a day, minimum 5 repetitions 2-3 sets at high intensity. Probably she can't do pushup but lets try leaning on wall or leaning on table or 2 chairs. Same with pullups 2 chairs and broom, so from floor try pulling up.

5) Jumping rope, burpes (if not possible with squat jumps and pushups do it without them), running upstairs

6) Don't expect fast results, take photograph now and compare it after 3 months

Books:
Ross Enamait Never Gymless
Wendie Pett Every Woman's Guide to Personal Power

-List of bodyweight exercises
http://www.fightingarts.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/15833023/an/0/page/0#15833023

-Some training videos
http://www.metacafe.com/channels/fitnessvip/

-Nice articles and videos
http://www.rosstraining.com/articles.html

- Self resistance exercises
http://www.angelfire.com/ny5/shenandoah/OBB/OBB.html
Note: these exercises require mind to be focused on exercise or it will not have desired effect

-Women's weight training
http://www.stumptuous.com/cms/stumptuousblog.php


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Oct 9, 2007)

Good advise above. 

Anything can be done with body weight to help lose weight. Jumping jacks, squats, lunges, push ups, pull ups, butt ups (real excersise PM me for explination). 

Also you can buy an adjustible set of dumbells for about 50 bucks that you can use with those excersises for more resitance and you can use them to do different workouts. 

B


----------



## tellner (Oct 9, 2007)

The first question is "Is it true?"

She "feels overweight". But is she really? If she is clinically overweight there are things she can do to lose weight. If it's an issue of perception these measures will not help. It would be solving the wrong problem.


----------



## rutherford (Oct 9, 2007)

Nyrotic said:


> I need advice peoples. My girlfriend is feeling very insecure about her body. Simply put, she feels overweight. I was wondering what sort of exercises or lifestyle changes can she do to help her take off some pounds? There's a catch, however: She cannot leave her house. She lives in a rather troublesome neiborhood, the likes of which I am not comfortable with her walking around alone. That basically rules out anything like running or jogging.
> 
> Please, any advice will help.
> 
> -Nyro



There's nothing you can do to change her lifestyle.  She has to make these choices and changes herself.  It's her own ego that she'll be fighting along the way, and all you can do is give her support.  

Are you leading by example?

What can you do to help her feel safer, more secure, and confident that she has the resources to effect positive change in her life?


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Oct 9, 2007)

I second Tellner on this.  I know that my fiancee is extremely sensitive about how she looks/weighs.  But everyone else (including myself) believe that she is underweight and too thin.  Compliments do go a long way, tell her she's beautiful the way she is (as long as you believe it.)

On the flip, work out together, quite often couples find it easier to exercise if they do it together, it can bring you closer as a couple and give you something to do for a couple hours!​


----------



## tellner (Oct 9, 2007)

Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu said:


> On the flip, work out together, quite often couples find it easier to exercise if they do it together, it can bring you closer as a couple and give you something to do for a couple hours!



Must. Resist. Urge. To. Comment. Pain. Reaching. Shatnerian. Intensity.


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Oct 9, 2007)

tellner said:


> Must. Resist. Urge. To. Comment. Pain. Reaching. Shatnerian. Intensity.


 
Try to keep your toupee on :ultracool


----------



## Nyrotic (Oct 9, 2007)

tellner said:


> The first question is "Is it true?"
> 
> She "feels overweight". But is she really? If she is clinically overweight there are things she can do to lose weight. If it's an issue of perception these measures will not help. It would be solving the wrong problem.


 
Don't worry Tellner. As one who knows her in person, I am quite sure this is not a matter of perception. She may feel physically inadequate, but those feelings do stem from a real source: Her extra weight.

...Just don't tell her I said that...

-Nyro


----------



## Phoenix44 (Oct 15, 2007)

I subscribe to the old diet and exercise prescription.  Weight Watchers is great.  And the Hip Hop Abs video is a lot of fun.


----------



## HelloKitty (Oct 23, 2007)

Nyrotic said:


> I need advice peoples. My girlfriend is feeling very insecure about her body. Simply put, she feels overweight. I was wondering what sort of exercises or lifestyle changes can she do to help her take off some pounds? There's a catch, however: She cannot leave her house. She lives in a rather troublesome neiborhood, the likes of which I am not comfortable with her walking around alone. That basically rules out anything like running or jogging.
> 
> Please, any advice will help.
> 
> -Nyro


 
I think the best is visiting a doctor specialist in human nutrition. He'll probably ask for some tests and then he'll tell her what's the best way to improve her health (maybe a low carb diet, or just improving the timing and quality of her food. maybe she just need to add some regular exercise -> she can buy a static bike and exercise in her house, etc).


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 23, 2007)

Phoenix44 said:


> I subscribe to the old diet and exercise prescription.  Weight Watchers is great.  And the Hip Hop Abs video is a lot of fun.



I agree.  My wife and I are on WW and it is working as advertised.  Weight loss is simply a matter of calorie calculus...Calories put in the body vs calories used.  WW does a great job of helping to guide individuals in the calorie reduction as long as you follow the program.


----------

